# money



## Justin and Jane (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all

Does anyone now find the cost of owning a campervan/motorhome expensive? do you think its still worth owning one still? 
i my self is finding it prety tough now as its costing more to live and more to spend!!


----------



## novice1968 (Mar 3, 2012)

with high cost of fuel, my Mh is more often parked then touring, thought of giving it up a few times lately, Can not make up my mind, will hangon and see.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 3, 2012)

i struggle just to run mine but not giving it up ifit was any bigger then would have to think hard about it


----------



## Firefox (Mar 3, 2012)

It is cheaper to heat and live in the motorhome than in the house.


----------



## Justin and Jane (Mar 3, 2012)

Very true it's a shame that as we all enjoy this freedom of the road we might one day come to an end ! ( sorry that's a bit morbid lol) but the enjoyment we do get makes us I think hang in there !!


----------



## Rich c (Mar 3, 2012)

It is expensive what with insurance costs nowadays and fuel constantly going up, I went for a self build option as the cost of a brand motor home of any decent age was beyond my budget. 
If you call a half decent hotel and find out there rates you would be very surprised how much good value a camper is and you can get a decent breakfast lunch dinner at any time you like. Once our van was in for a service and we visited the new forest the hotel was £125 a night inc rubbish breakfast we had lunch and dinner out plus cost of fuel traveling in car to venue this made our camper seem very very cheap the next time we went away.


----------



## DTDog (Mar 3, 2012)

This is one of those "how long is a piece of string" questions.

Like any hobby or interest, you can go out and spend silly money on the top of the range without really knowing what you need, or you can start at the bottom, collecting information and knowledge along the way until you end up with something just right for your needs.

You can go to a dealer and buy the first thing the sales person points at you and then with there fantastic "1250% interest rate" pay it back for the rest of your life, not having any spare cash to actually use the van.
Or, start of with an old van with a matress in the back, collecting free or cheap stuff as you go along until eventually you have a full camper van. You then part ex that for a slightly newer version until eventually you have a good idea of what you actually want and may even decide to go all the way and buy new, but at least by that time you will know that this hobby is for you.

Cost is also relative to what you want from life.
I am taking my van down through France and in to Spain in the Summer. I will leave the van there for six weeks with the family, giving them the full summer hoilday abroad. This will cost me less than £1,000 including fuel (ferry £160 return).
Try booking a caravan in Skegness for two weeks in the summer and I bet you want get much change out of £1,000.

With the help of WildCamping sites you can go away for a weekend (with like minded friends, if that's what takes your fancy) and all it needs to cost is the fuel. So, say it costs you £50 in fuel. Not that bad for an enjoyable weekend away.
Think about what a football fan pays to get in to see their team (and dont forget to add parking and fuel driving to the away game).

All in all, cost for cost I think my motor-home is worth every penny and that's not including all the fantastic friends I've met on the road.


----------



## runnach (Mar 3, 2012)

I full time so perhaps see things slightly different.

I cant ever see me getting back on the housing ladder, and part of me isnt bothered more in fact I have got use to floating around.

I think the problem for most people comes about when their disposable income becomes eroded......For example in recession less overtime etc etc that perhaps folk spend on the luxuries.

You can counteract this partly, by perhaps looking at how you shop as an example......Is a Marks and Spencer chicken pie actually worth more than Aldis that retails at £1.50 less?

For tasteful reasons I will let you work out the same analogy for yourselves on toilet rolls considering its end use....does it need to be Andrex ?

This of course diverts monies .....but you only can do it once ....and then for some if the books dont balance perhaps it is time to sell.

Dtdogs analogy of football is spot on .... for a while I have wondered how a Dad perhaps takes his lads to watch a game on a Saturday afternoon with admission prices ,parking travel and then of course there is a pie and bovril at half time, programme and if the kids really get hooked peer pressure etc dicates the latest kit.......

I have spent most of February at Elland road and Oakwell (Leeds and Barnsley) both championship sides £ 6.00 for parking at Elland road .......God  knows what Premiership clubs charge.

Sadly, I am daft enough to smoke, and drink more than I should .......a smoker  20 a day £7.00 a packet and most smokers will never pack in if it was a tenner a packet ...they sadly find a way....but that is  £49  a week £2548 per year.

Considering most peeps dont use their  motorhomes in Winter, perhaps weekends away and a long holiday is normal useage.

There has to be change from £2500 ........take into account the analogies, the pleasure it provides......I still think a good deal ...And of course my analogy considers one person , for most people husband /wife combination actually use a motor home which makes even better value .....

Wildcamp ???? .....well I have convinced myself.

If you were to ask the quesation of any rational person, motorhome or 20 fags ???......its a no brainer 

Channa


----------



## Viktor (Mar 3, 2012)

Exactly why my campervan is my only vehicle and serves as my daily transport too. Discounting the boat fare I can get away with spending much the same on food when getting a break on the mainland as at home with of course a little more on fuel...try that in a car and having to pay for hotels every day...especially if you have a family.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 4, 2012)

The other thing I find mind boggling, is those people (mostly on other forums) who buy a £60,000 brand spanking new van and then proceed to "lay it up" for half the year. They seem to delight in asking for tips how to drain this or shut down that, or even joy of joys, where to buy winter covers. These vans are fully insulated and heated. Use them! That's what they are made for, not for sitting around on your drive 8 months of the year where they_ will_ depreciate and deteriorate... yes that does cost money:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 4, 2012)

as my good friend corporal maingate once said these people only have a motorhome because they can't afford a yacht :boat:


----------



## mitzimad (Mar 4, 2012)

if you think a motor home is exspensive get a boat


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

Since getting my Tranny van in Nov 2011, I have already made new friends, and had several great short breaks which I wouldn't have had otherwise. I can't afford (as a singleton) to have proper holidays - I resent single supplements which together with either the cost of kennelling or hassle of finding someone (and paying them) to pet sit, would make it financially difficult to have a "proper" holiday. And to be honest, a "proper" holiday within my means (ie a cheap package deal) is not my kind of thing. I would much rather be able to take the dog, and visit parts of this country in the Tranny which I probably would never get the chance to visit otherwise. And I would much rather sit on a fell or moor or in a field on my own with the dog with my camera and sketch book or just a good book to read, than sit on a crowded beach or in a hot stuffy bar - each to their own. 

As DT Dog said above, it doesn't have to be a top of the range MH to make a difference to your life. For me, my unconverted Tranny, which is little more than a tent on wheels, with a camping stove, a sunlounger for a bed and a homemade bucket loo, suits me perfectly and is much more comfortable and easier than the alternative of tent camping or bivvying. And safer for a woman on her own who has no-one to check that she's ok, that she got home safely, and who might not be missed for days or even weeks if something happened. 

Of course, if I won the lottery, I'd definitely upgrade to something more luxurious but I'm happy with my Tranny for the moment and have already got things planned in my diary for the next few months which I wouldn't be doing if I didn't have the Tranny.

Cost, for me, is an issue - in just tax and insurance alone the Tranny is costing me approx an extra £50 per month. But I don't go to pubs, I don't go out at night (unless away in the Tranny), I don't have any activities which cost significant money (eg gym memberships etc) and I make sacrifices to cover the cost eg I am the local charity shop's best customer, I shop at Aldi, I spend time online researching everything before purchase to make sure I get the best deals. 

For me it is a trade off - I can't put a price on the pleasure and new opportunities I've already had, and the peace of mind of having a second vehicle in emergencies (like leaving the interior light on inside the Partner so that the battery is completely flat!) is worth the cost and the sacrifices I make for it. 

And with a new career as a freelance trainer about to start in the next couple of months where I might need to travel all over the country with the dog, the Tranny is going to pay for itself in terms of cost savings on overnight accommodation and will eliminate the stress and hassle of having to get up at silly times to travel long distances before delivering a full day's training. 

So for me, it's a big thumbs up.


----------



## veedubmatt (Mar 4, 2012)

IMO a motor home is cheeper to keep on the road then a car i got rid of my car for this reason


----------



## MOS (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi 
I have a sideways slant on this one ,we have been MH'ing for a while mainly mercs (i like old mercs),they are not cheep to run and if i had to pay garage bills i would keel over and clasp my chest ,anyway to cut a long story short HA ,mavis merc has been off the road for a while having a refettle brakes welding rad exhaust electrical etc .so during the meanwhile and suffering from withdrawl symptoms we purchased a small demountable camper on a proton pickup ,as a camper its compact and comfy but perfectly useable i can mount and demount it in less than twenty minuits each way on my own ,
but the truck is so usefull its been a treasure fetching logs for the log burner ,collecting ebay purchasses from the length of the country (Hi KP )and best of all tip runs during the house renovations .
as most of our motorhoming tends to be trips over to the continent we do lay up our camper for long periods due to work comitments, so after havind the littleun (brian )because of the shell on his back ,we are seriously considering changing over to a demountable full time ,this one is going soon as mavis is up for an mot soon and a trip to spain and portugal is planned for the the spring .but the sheer practicality of Brian and his shell is bending our arm quite a bit .
he drives like a car, tax and mot are the same as a car he has modern brakes power steering and is parkable anywhere we can even leave the pod on site and go exploring in the truck ,
MOS


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2012)

runnach said:


> I've had boats (RHIBS). No marina fee's, just the launch ones when and where required. Plus you don't get far on a tank with 100+hp 2 stroke outboard on the back. Then our greedy government no longer allows leasure boat owners with diesil engines to use the red stuff anymore, been full whack for a while now.
> 
> MH: I'm still on the upgrade hunt, and still fancying the exsis @ 5.5 mtr long. Still too many places we want to visit, without the hassle of returning to a hotel, or booking in advance, this can only be done comfortably in a MH of sorts!!
> Cheers.



I'm thinking of buying a small inflatable with 3HP motor for a trip to loch lomond, it will easily stow in the van and can carry myself and enough camping gear if I want to stay overnight on one of the islands. That way I can take the van and still get on the water without resorting to a trailer.


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 4, 2012)

A motorhome is expensive but, as I see it, there are two ways to minimise costs:

1. If you choose carefully and buy one which will hold its value with minimal depreciation, then it is possible to resell for close to its original purchase price.  I bought one, used it for 4 years then resold it for more than I’d originally paid for it – so it can be done!   Admittedly, there is a lot of cash tied up in a potentially-depreciating asset but with bank interest currently around 3% at best, the opportunity cost is low.

Alternatively, buy the cheapest reliable and almost fully-depreciated campervan available, or even a panel van with space to sleep in, which will keep both the investment value and depreciation to a minimum.  Then, as above, the only outlays are the running costs, tax, insurance and fuel.

I wouldn’t want to be without the freedom and flexibility of a vehicle I could take off in, regardless of the type of vehicle.   It’s my main hobby and, with the ever-escalating costs of fuel, it’s not a cheap one but we only live once and have to have some enjoyment in life!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

basildog said:


> What more enjoyment in life could there be than your slow overnight roasted fish fingers ? :lol-049:



A "home cooked" pot noodle in a damp leaky old Tranny van listening to the rain on the roof and the sound of the surf :lol-053:


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 4, 2012)

What's the alternative to a motorhome? A week in a cottage somewhere at £300+ or a B&B at £35+ pp. or a Travelodge with lousy breakfast at £7.99 and no freedom, all having to be planned weeks in advance. Surely the cost of a m/h is worth it?


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 4, 2012)

basildog said:


> What more enjoyment in life could there be than your slow overnight roasted fish fingers ? :lol-049:



No, no, no, no, no!  You've got it all wrong!!  They need to be blasted rapidly for 28 minutes at 280deg!

Bacon cremation time is now down to 18 minutes as I get to grips with this new-fangled cooking lark....  :raofl:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

kangooroo said:


> No, no, no, no, no!  You've got it all wrong!!  They need to be blasted rapidly for 28 minutes at 280deg!
> 
> Bacon cremation time is now down to 18 minutes as I get to grips with this new-fangled cooking lark....  :raofl:



ha ha, peas in a pod...    I can fry a pizza and burn jacket spuds :cheers:


----------



## Firefox (Mar 4, 2012)

I think it was either Mrs Basildog or ourglenard who cooked us baked potatos in an open fire at stonehenge. They were very black outside but delicious within. The baked pototo is very versatile 

There have been some good replies to this thread. I'm convinced if you budget and use it, that the motorhome can work for you. Especially if you spend 2 to 10K and are prepared to put up with some rough edges. You can work round those edges if you are of that persuasion.

If you want to spend more on a newer vehicle, you can still make it work if you use it a lot and look after it for resale. Also, if you look at it from the point of "only vehicle", it can work very well. This is difficult for larger families, but for 1 or 2 (+dogs!) it could be ideal.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 4, 2012)

my little van does me isurvive the worse of winter drive it every day as my only vechile it get there slowly ok it not brillant but it does its job and can be hidden in a bus shelter lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2012)

I can never really see the point of discussions such as this. You may as well complain because the cost of your business-class holiday in Barbados has gone up in price quite a lot. Either you can afford to go to Barbados or you can't, and if you can't, you don't!

It's just the same with motorhomes. From the fabulous RVs that you see wintering in Spain or Portugal it's quite clear that there are plenty of people with plenty of money. If motorhoming becomes expensive and it's a struggle to run your 'van then it's time to sell. I started off camping when I was young and skint. Then I bought a caravan for a while and then, for many years, flew off to places like Japan, the Pacific and yes, even Barbados! My wife then had a health problem that precluded long-haul flights and asked if we could caravan again. In the end we bought our first motorhome a few years ago and liked it so much that three years later we bought a better one. But If I ever had to worry about the cost of running it I'd sell it in a flash and buy a caravan. And then, if I couldn't afford to run a caravan, I'd buy a tent!

So it's really quite simple. No one has a right to a motorhome, just as no one has a right to a private plane. If you can afford it, you buy one and if you can't you don't!

Finally, if people want to put their 'vans away during winter, why shouldn't they? People's lifestyles vary. I can now manage a month in January/February but my business and social commitments in winter simply don't allow me to go away very much in winter. I will use it for a total of four months a year, the majority of which will be from April to October and it then has to be laid up until January. But I didn't buy it as a financial investment and I'm not really bothered if some people see it as money tied up doing nothing, and I couldn't care less that a large sum is invested in a 'van that may only be used for a third of the year because if I couldn't afford it, I obviously wouldn't do it! But I can, so I do!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

Surely the whole point of such a discussion, is to have a discussion. Some posters may not have anyone else in the know with whom they can discuss such subjects. Or perhaps they are new to MHs and are wondering how other people manage. We all have different circumstances and different MHs and different experiences, and perhaps the OP was hoping to get some tips and advice on how to manage the costs, so that instead of looking to sell, they could reduce overheads or find cheaper ways of doing things. My experiences as someone in a 10 year old unconverted Tranny are very different to someone in a newish MH and obviously the overheads and costs reflect that. 

I don't see it as a right to be able to go off and camp in my Tranny - I took a considerable risk blowing my meagre savings on it, but I did so after considerable reflection and research, and in the full knowledge that I would struggle financially to cover the cost of conversion and repairs. But it was a calculated risk and so far, the risk has paid off but that doesn't mean to say that it always will and naturally if I find that I can't afford to keep 2 vehicles, then I will have to consider getting rid of the Tranny as it's my "luxury" vehicle. But for me at present, that luxury is worth sacrificing other things for. 

Certainly fuel costs are impacting on us all - in my case, I've decided to limit my trips away to reasonably local locations as there are plenty of POIs locally that I could afford to visit. A more distant location is a treat which I am saving up for - pennies in the jar. Hopefully that will not always be the case for me, but if my circumstances remain as they are at present, at least I will have my luxury of being able to get away somewhere quiet and beautiful for a short break every now and again, without major cost involved. For others, putting their MH away over winter and saving on tax and insurance (although don't vehicles now have to be insured even if they are SORN?) may be what enables them to be able to afford to keep their MH. For others it may be important to recoup their investment in the long term by maintaining the vehicle well or improving it, so that whilst they may not make a huge financial gain, they have had the benefit of enjoying a MH whilst still being able to look forward to getting back their financial nest egg in the future when they decide the time is right to sell. 

I wouldn't look at someone else's MH and think that it's money tied up doing nothing, I would perhaps envy them a little but would be more likely to wonder where they'd been with it and where they were going with it. I don't suppose people look at my Tranny and think "What a stupid woman, investing her savings in that heap of rust", I'm sure most people have plenty of things in their own life to occupy their thoughts. But like Northerner, I don't really care what other people think because I know what its value is to me, and I can't put a price on that. 

I hope that this discussion has given the OP some ideas of what other people do to be able to afford to keep their MH, and how much non-financial value people put on the freedom and pleasure it gives them, rather than focusing purely on the financial aspect.


----------



## maingate (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes it is...... but he is too old to change now. :raofl:


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2012)

runnach said:


> I found post 31 petulant and arrogant!



Aw, diddums! I'll admit to a certain arrogance occasionally but petulant? Anyway, you may be confusing me with someone who gives a damn about what you think. Bugger, have I just been arrogant again? :lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Mar 4, 2012)

***** said:


> Some members seem to think that if you are not doing it on the cheap and you are maybe using campsites, or you maybe have a better motorhome than they have, then you are not a true wilder and you are doing it wrong:sad: They are wrong!
> One size does NOT fit all and you must do what is comfortable, both socially and financially for YOU
> And as long as you are happy with that then I can see no problem.
> On our travels, we have met some very nice people, some with really rough M/Hs, not worth much financially and we have met some with very expensive vans and both have been equally nice people to socialize with. We have also met some arse holes:sad:
> ...



Is that why you have not mentioned that you have just bought a brand new hymer A class ***** ? :lol-049:
:lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Mar 4, 2012)

just looking at the thread about first job after school and think it worth mentioning that we should appreciate the fact that we are possibly in the heyday of motoring,where nearly everyone has a car and even comparitively poor people can afford a van as well.couldn't have dreamed of this when i left school,a secondhand car was way outside most aspirations. as for driving and flying all over the world,that's only for the seriously wealthy! enjoy your vans,posh or scrapper,i think these times will be looked back on with disbelief that the average person could be so affluent as to afford vehicles and fuel,and had the leisure time to enjoy them.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 4, 2012)

Well hopefully we can get over the fuel issues with electric power, hydrogen, or biofuel, and even the less well off can enjoy their mobile homes for some centuries to come!

But your point is a good one, we have had comparatively affordable travel for a while. It is something we take too much for granted.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Mar 4, 2012)

runnach said:


> I found post 31 petulant and arrogant!



Petulant?  I found nothing childish in Northener's post.
Arrogant?  I didn't read anything self important or unpleasantly proud in it either. I did read a couple of strong, reasoned points with which I agree. But hey.. I am petulant


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2012)

***** said:


> Some members seem to think that if you are not doing it on the cheap and you are maybe using campsites, or you maybe have a better motorhome than they have, then you are not a true wilder and you are doing it wrong:sad: They are wrong!
> One size does NOT fit all and you must do what is comfortable, both socially and financially for YOU
> And as long as you are happy with that then I can see no problem.
> On our travels, we have met some very nice people, some with really rough M/Hs, not worth much financially and we have met some with very expensive vans and both have been equally nice people to socialize with. We have also met some arse holes:sad:
> ...



About 20 years ago I trailered a 16 ft boat up to Windermere where the missus and I spent a week generally pottering about. On our first night we moored at a marina next to a huge flybridge yacht worth about a quarter of a million quid on which the owner was sitting enjoying a glass of champagne. he nodded to us.

In the morning we sat on the quay with a camping stove and cooked breakfast and noticed the yacht owner looking over at us and again he nodded at us. An hour later I walked up to the shower block, as I arrived the yacht owner passed me going the other way, he said "you know, I have been watching you and your wife with great envy and thinking what great fun you are having in your little boat, and me withh all this luxury around me could not possibly match it". The man in question turned out to be Roy Walker of 'Catchphrase' fame.

I offered to swap boats but he declined!


----------



## Firefox (Mar 4, 2012)

> OP above, asked a simple and legitimate question regarding MH costs. I see nothing within his post regarding flying here, there and, everywhere.
> 
> Nor do I see anything regarding laying up a MH up for a period of time, or instigating OP selling his pride and joy ect.........



It's all part of the debate on MH costs though.

New MH or old, lay up or not, sole vehicle, demountable, self-build, or taking care of a valuable asset.

All of these concepts may help someone keep on their motorhome in some shape or form. Be it their existing vehicle or another one. There are obviously some people here who have got it nailed down one way or the other. But I guarantee there are 10 times as many lurkers who don't post, yet want ideas so they can make a decision for themselves.


----------



## runnach (Mar 4, 2012)

I think we perceive motorhomes in different ways in our own little world.

Some people "need" the  £ 100,000 Concorde to appease their egos,( or they can simply afford it and fair do,s their money) Others see a motorhome simply as a tool that allows them to discover, or in the most simplistic terms a gaff for the night.

It will always be the case, and this diversity factor I believe makes the hobby more interesting if you enjoy observing peoples behaviour and motives which I do.

Neither slant I believe is wrong 

Channa


----------



## coventrycraig (Mar 4, 2012)

were at a funny stage  in life too. Cost of fuel is the main thing and having money to spend whilst away.

Really noticed the rise in cost of living, The wife and I both run vans for our work - but not enough work around. Would love to get another camper, but its just not right until things improve.

we are missing going away, but I dont want to go back to towing caravans around.

all the best

Craig


----------



## beserk (Mar 4, 2012)

Boat v motorhome? We are in Almerimar for another winter on our boat 5.5 euros per night compared to 11 euros per night for motorhomes. I have just completed a conversion of a vw t30 which is sorned and was thinking of driving down here so we could use it to see the interior but with diesel prices etc it is becoming prohibitive.  We are thinking maybe using ryanair to commute and sail and anchor is actually cheaper than motorhoming. Decisions? We cruise the balearics in summer at anchor every night at no cost compared to silly money at Marjal which seems to be a magnet for motorhomers in these parts. Would love to use the van but costs are ruling it out at present. What do you think.


----------



## runnach (Mar 4, 2012)

Personally I am full timing and nil pounds per night since December.....( mainly due to a peeep here who remains nameless) Since Feb  3rd Leeds, Barnsley and currently Sheffield all for the cost of road tax.......and earning a few quid tooo...just a sad fact Yorkshire doesnt enjoy the climes of the med 

Channa


----------



## Firefox (Mar 4, 2012)

> Would love to use the van but costs are ruling it out at present. What do you think.



I haven't been abroad recently in a van, but everyone eulogises how it easy it is to park up for free in France. Spain is reportedly more difficult but it can't be more difficult than the UK. It seems you haven't found the free places yet.

 I'm pretty sure mooring a boat in the UK will cost many thousands per year whereas parking can be had for free and overnighting is likewise.


----------



## caspar (Mar 4, 2012)

We had ours up for sale on here a little while ago for the exact reason asked about in post 1. Rising cost on a small income - technically we should never have been able to afford one, but we have, and have had a good few years. 

Sadly the time came last year where we decided that due to a health problem (which did not materialise) and the expense, it was time for the motorhome and us to part. Fortunately, our next door neighbour has always wanted a motorhome and never been able to afford one. We came to an agreement with him that we pay the insurance, he pays the road tax and we use it between us. If there's a clash of dates we compromise if we can, one way or another, but at the end of the day, it's ours so we take precedence. 

It has cut the cost sufficiently for us to be able to keep it for as long as this arrangement works out. As it's in both our interests for it to do so, I see no reason why it won't continue for a good while. 

Also, as our MH is worth around £5-6K, it will go down to £2500 or so over time, but as long as it runs, we have everything we need and run it all year round. 

For anyone struggling, if you can find someone as we did, it can make all the difference.


----------



## barryd (Mar 5, 2012)

We have had our van nearly four years now.  Yes its cost a lot of money but the way I see it, its been worth every penny.  We have been lucky enough to enjoy some long trips and pretty much spend half our lives in the van.  Last year we did a five month tour of Europe.  I cant think of any other way no matter how much money you have to see Europe and so many places like we did in five months other than with a motorhome.  Even if you can afford hotels every night you cant always just turf up or find a hotel where you want to be.  So for me its been worth it.  Those memories are priceless really.  

I cant ever imagine being without it now.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 5, 2012)

I always notice that there is a tinge of resentment towards wealthy motorhomers with luxurious rigs (I am not one of them myself by the way). But don't forget that these people have probably worked very hard to get where they are, whether it was at school achieving qualifications for a better career, or through sheer graft. They have probably also made many sacrifices earlier on in life in order that they can retire early. Even those who have inherited wealth, their parents have probably worked for it too, and can any of us say that if we were really wealthy would we not make sure that our kids were left in an advantageous situation when we die.

Perhaps these people should be admired.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, When we decided to down the motorhome route we took several things into consideration & one of the main ones was
can we eventually get down to just using just the one vehicle for everyday use.
Which then solved the second consideration, how big? If is to be used on a regular basis the vehicle cannot be to large.

Fortunately the Muvi fitted all our criteria & we have been a one vehicle houshold for over 20 years.
Obviously this has been made easier by retirement & the excellent bus pass system.

A quick look the my fuel bills over the past 5 years ( via quick books) shows that I only spent £100 more in 2011 than in 2008.

So possibly for many people a motorhome will only makes economic sense in retirment.

Dezi  c:


----------



## maingate (Mar 5, 2012)

I am much more interested in old motorhomes or interesting and unique selfbuilds than off the peg modern vans. As for my van, I own it because it is the closest I can get to a workable layout in my circumstances. When I sold my last van (because it was too small) I thought my only option was a selfbuild. If I part with the present one, it will have to be a selfbuild.

I never discuss money matters so you will just have to guess if I am skint or not. What I will say is that I would sell the van if the cost meant we had to do without other basics, like heating or food.


Wildcamping with a motorhome or campervan is a lifestyle, which implies that it might not be cost effective in certain circumstances. All I can say is the lifestyle suits me and the wife and we will continue doing it as long as we can.


----------



## barryd (Mar 5, 2012)

maingate said:


> I never discuss money matters so you will just have to guess if I am skint or not. What I will say is that I would sell the van if the cost meant we had to do without other basics, like heating or food.



Just while I remember, do you still want me to come and clean you pool on Tuesday mornings?  Although I think Im going to have to insist you pay me in cash from now on as I'm not sure doggy treats are meant for humans and Mrs D is sick of them.  Oh and tell Mrs Maingate that her hamper from Harrods came in this morning.  Will drop it off.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 5, 2012)

barry did you see the look on their faces at croft when :king: lamegate put the plastic lawn down outside his van with the table an chairs and thatched umbrella :rolleyes2: :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 5, 2012)

to answer the op question it's down to priority's we all have to decide whats best at the time :idea: many times when younger with a growing family i have had to part with things that really gutted me but it had to be done


----------



## Justin and Jane (Mar 5, 2012)

Well i guess you will all be on the road this summer!!
 lets just hope the fuel doesnt go stupidly higher for us all as the cost is gripping more motorists everyday and lets all have a fantastic summer! (hope) :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 5, 2012)

again regards fuel costs a persons own driving style can alter mpg a lot  and it adds very little time to a journey :sleep-040: boring i know but could mean an extra weekend away over the year


----------



## Dezi (Mar 5, 2012)

oscillator said:


> Well i guess you will all be on the road this summer!!
> lets just hope the fuel doesnt go stupidly higher for us all as the cost is gripping more motorists everyday and lets all have a fantastic summer! (hope) :banana:



Yessirr indeedy, today I have made a start on the vans pre-season checklist.  :idea:    Checked everything in the wardrobe, checked over the toolkit & spare tyre.

Later this week it will be the Webasto heating system & bedding etc etc.

Oh happy days, roll on April & I'm orf for six weeks.  :scooter:   

Dezi


----------



## watchthis (Mar 5, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> barry did you see the look on their faces at croft when :king: lamegate put the plastic lawn down outside his van with the table an chairs and thatched umbrella :rolleyes2: :lol-053:



hello guys

Did he 'Whippet' out quick then or was no one watching!!:cool1:

Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## MOS (Mar 5, 2012)

runnach said:


> I was thinking about demounts too, my thoughts were possibly too cramped? Do you have pics please?



Hi if only i could work out how to post them LOL
ime a bit computer illiterate sorry 
brian is far from cramped i am 6ft 1 and can stand comfortably in it its not prety and is basic inside allthough it has hob and grill sink fridge and heater ,so it does the biz the portaloo slides under the bench seat and there are water and waste containers onboard ,it has its own battery charged from the truck and a small callor bottle does the cooker fridge and heater ,
there is a cozy double/large single over the cab and a single along the side oposite the kitchen 
its well insulated and suprisingly stable when mounted and underway ,the truck is just like a car to drive power steering remote key doodars and stuff and looks cool with the rollbar thingys on the back 27k miles 06 reg full service history 
and will be for sale soon whem i can get the mot done on the merc 
MOS


----------



## barryd (Mar 5, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> barry did you see the look on their faces at croft when :king: lamegate put the plastic lawn down outside his van with the table an chairs and thatched umbrella :rolleyes2: :lol-053:



I know!  And fancy asking for a bottle of 1966 Dom Perignon.  In Croft Working Mans club for Gods sake, surrounded by Cowboys.  with guns!


----------



## Drew (Mar 5, 2012)

We thought long and hard before taking the plunge last year. Only owning 1 vehicle I considered many options but in the end the decision was quite simple, If I want a holiday away from the annoying crowds I either have to spend a lot of money going somewhere exclusive or I take myself off somewhere exclusive. As we have a dog and as I don't like to be tied down a motor home seemed the best and cheapest option, if it doesn't work out that way or we can't afford it then we can always sell up and try something else. :wacko:


----------



## maingate (Mar 5, 2012)

You lot are as common as muck. 

It was not Dom Perignon........ you only order that to go with a cheese pasty. :tongue:

My business partner Dezi and I have nothing to be ashamed off. Our business is perfectly legal (technically speaking). The nasty stories by customers are because of our huge wealth, they are jealous you see.

Now get back to your slums and leave us alone. :mad2:


----------



## Dezi (Mar 6, 2012)

maingate said:


> You lot are as common as muck.
> 
> It was not Dom Perignon........ you only order that to go with a cheese pasty. :tongue:
> 
> ...



Partner partner, you never said nuffin about being a partner. Whats mines mine & despite madam & grandchildrens best efforts I am grimly hanging on to it ! 

Dezi   :scooter:


----------

